# Solved: Dashboard Disassembly - 2000 Dodge Grand Caravan



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I am about to install a new XM receiver in our minivan. I need to route a fairly thin and flexible antenna wire from the driver's door weatherstrip near the bottom left edge of the dashboard to the top back edge of the instrument cluster shroud. The exit point point will be to the right of the instrument cluster.

Anyway, is there someplace on-line where I can find information on how to disassemble (and reassemble) the various pieces of rigid and padded plastic between points A and B? I am concerned I will break something because I overlooked one hidden mounting screw somewhere.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

cwwozniak said:


> I am about to install a new XM receiver in our minivan. I need to route a fairly thin and flexible antenna wire from the driver's door weatherstrip near the bottom left edge of the dashboard to the top back edge of the instrument cluster shroud. The exit point point will be to the right of the instrument cluster.
> 
> Anyway, is there someplace on-line where I can find information on how to disassemble (and reassemble) the various pieces of rigid and padded plastic between points A and B? I am concerned I will break something because I overlooked one hidden mounting screw somewhere.


Bump.

Good thread Chuck. I have been interested for a while now in converting cars from right hand drive to American Style LHD. Thought I'd bump it if only for that reason.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I once needed to find out how to disassemble my Series 3 BMW dash, and found by judicious use of Google and search terms found a blow-by-blow description with photo's.

So it may well be out there, but may take some searching?

A cursory look suggests info on removing the trim around the Radio, so thats a start I guess.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I worked at a Chrysler dealership for 5 years and had a few customers that asked if they could photo copy a few pages from the manual. Why not give that a try. Just be real nice when you ask making sure to explain what you need it for. If they allow you to do it make sure you bring a dozen donuts after you finish the job. They'll appreciate it.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Kiwiguy, I had thought of Googling for the instructions at one time and wondered if my fist choice of keywords would give over 500,000 hits. I might try a Google image search (a picture = 1000 words, right).

My next stop may be the reference section our local library to see of they have a Chilton manual for the minivan with enough detail to do the job. After that I will probably call the service department where we bough the van and try Wimpy369's suggestion.

The most annoying part of the project may turn out to be removing the old XM antenna to put in the new one. The tech support person at Delphi confirmed the old (original SkiFi version) one will not work with the new(XM-2-Go) system. I used spots of black marine RTV to hold the wire in place along the perimeter of the windshield.

BanditFlyer, sound like you have an interesting hobby to keep you busy. Can you purchase any types of kits for the conversion or are you on your own to figure out how to move the steering wheel?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

cwwozniak said:


> My next stop may be the reference section our local library to see of they have a Chilton manual for the minivan with enough detail to do the job. After that I will probably call the service department where we bough the van and try Wimpy369's suggestion.


I don't work at a Chrysler dealership anymore but I do sell cars and know I would go out of my way to help a customer in your position. To speed things up this is what I would suggest. Call your salesman directly and tell him your plans. Ask HIM to copy what you need. The service dept. won't give him any hassle and it would only take him minutes. Ask him to call you when the copies are ready for pick-up. Badda Bing.... Badda Boom.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Wimpy369 said:


> Call your salesman directly and tell him your plans.


We bought the minivan over 4 years ago and I have no idea who our salesperson was at the time. Plus I don't think he might be too happy if he remembers us at all. We had shopped around a little bit and thought we were getting a good price on it. A couple of days later I found it (with matching VIN) still listed on their web site for a few hundred $$ less.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Scum dealership. That's what gives our business a bad name and I hate it. I don't know what the laws are in your area but everywhere I know of from past experience is if you would have confronted the mgmt. with the proof they would have had to refund your dough. To late now though. I would still try that dealership first. They owe you one.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Wimpy369 said:


> ... if you would have confronted the mgmt. with the proof they would have had to refund your dough. To late now though.


My story did have a happy ending. I most certainly did call the dealership the next day after I found the on-line price. I talked to the sales manager and had a check for the difference waiting for me that evening. No screaming or threats of complaining to local Chrysler sales office, the state attorney's office or the Better Business Bureau were needed. 

When I called, he let me know that the lower price would mean we would not be getting the "free" CD changer upgrade that was part of the original sale at the higher price. We used a portion of the refund to get an AM/FM/Cassette/CD (non-Changer) at Circuit City.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I managed to get all of the dashboard segments off that I needed without any shop manual.

The XM using is on top of the dash just to the right of the steering wheel. The cables (antenna, power, audio out) for it for it come out from the top of the bezel for the radio/cassette/CD player). It is powered from the cigarette lighter socket like the old one. The audio and power cables come out from the bottom edge of the radio bezel.

When we get back from vacation, I need to figure out why I had two screws left over when I re-assembled everything.  

If I get ambitious, I might take some of the radio mounting apart and get power from the radio's power feed (tap a lighter socket into the radio power feed behind the radio).


----------

